# New Bucking Horse Preventing Bridle



## RoseH (Jun 27, 2018)

No.
Personally, I don't really like things like these. There is a different between a tool and a "cheat." This seems like a cheat to me. Find out the reason for their bucking. Are they in pain? Are they confused? Is it a mere bad habit? Find out the cause and fix it. Do not cover up the symptoms with a "magic bucking bridle."


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RoseH said:


> No.
> Personally, I don't really like things like these. There is a different between a tool and a "cheat." This seems like a cheat to me. Find out the reason for their bucking. Are they in pain? Are they confused? Is it a mere bad habit? Find out the cause and fix it. Do not cover up the symptoms with a "magic bucking bridle."



Hello, welcome, great first post, I totally agree there is a difference between a tool and a cheat...this also sounds like a cheat. Find the cause, fix that.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Poor horses; another torture device to force compliance :frown_color:


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmm...
Doesn't really look like a torture device to me. 

I agree that a person should figure out why a horse is bucking first. However, sometimes people end up with horses that are fear buckers or need remedial training after having developed a habit of bucking. In those cases, you might need some kind of extra device to humanely help. 

A member Redslaboop (sp?) used a bucking dummy that wouldn't fall off during lunging. I've successfully used a 6 ring martingale. For my horse, it was just about teaching on several occasions that fright could be managed without going into a round of explosive bucking. Without the martingale I couldn't stop her from swinging her head around and get her pulled up. Otherwise I hit the dirt every time.

This bridle appears to use a similar concept, and probably works well for a horse that gets more claustrophobic while bucking. It seems to use a pulley to the poll, to help control the horse's head without using the bit. I could see how that might work, and seems pretty humane. 
Notice this guy has an extra set of reins so he can ride off his hackamore, but use the pulley to get control of the head if the horse starts bucking. The tie down is an extra the rider is using, not part of the setup. Might be a good temporary solution as the horse gets more trained.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Dunno where my earlier reply went... 

It looks like a pulley device for just (sharp, if that thin cable comes into play) poll pressure? I can't see how that would help. I've only seen/used devices(grass rein) to prevent them putting their head *down*.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It looks like it works on the same principle as a Be Nice halter. When the horse's head goes down, it engages the cable on the poll, makes the horse uncomfortable and they put their head back up. The horse causes his own discomfort (punishment) and gives his own release (letting up on the pressure on the poll), so he learns that throwing his head down to buck isn't a good idea. I can see how it would be effective, if/once all the usual culprits that cause bucking have been ruled out and it's been determined to be a purely behavioral issue.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t know what to think about it. It’s definitely a gimmick, but maybe it would have its place if you had a horse bad to buck that you couldn’t stop with other training. There are a lot of ways to work on a horse that bucks though. 

My main concern would be that a horse serious to buck may go to throw their head down, find that pressure and in turn rear over.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Knave said:


> I don’t know what to think about it. It’s definitely a gimmick, but maybe it would have its place if you had a horse bad to buck that you couldn’t stop with other training. There are a lot of ways to work on a horse that bucks though.
> 
> My main concern would be that a horse serious to buck may go to throw their head down, find that pressure and in turn rear over.


Or try to run from the pressure, or spin, or any number of terrified responses. I have ridden several very talented horses that can buck with their head up. 

The thing operates by squeezing a horse's ears with a wire cable, so at least good to hear it is not placing a cable at the horse's poll...

The device teaches a horse not to lower its head, a concept totally in opposition to working a horse correctly and allowing the horse to reach down. Also forcing a horse to work hollow, head up, llama neck...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

freeranger said:


> Has anyone tried the bridle from Buckbustertack.com? They say it is prevents and trains a horse from bucking and has some good reviews, but I thought I would ask around before buying one.



No I have not tried one.


And personally I would NOT. 



If you have a horse that bucks, you'll need to figure out WHY they are bucking. Does something hurt somewhere? Are they bucking out of pain?
Or are they bucking from a problem with training? If that's the case, proper training will fix the problem -- not a bridle. (I guarrantee there are plenty of horses that would buck right through that bridle anyway.)


Of course, ideal would be to never get into a situation where the horse bucks in the first place.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its stopping the horse from putting its head down so it would work in some types of bucking but not all - a horse can buck without putting its head down as in these videos








Its also something you'd want to use long term because there are a lot times when you wouldn't want to be restricting the head that much even
Its not taking into account why the horse is bucking or that its likely to be used as a quick breaking gadget that leaves big holes in the horse's pre. ridden training


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Its stopping the horse from putting its head down so it would work in some types of bucking but not all - a horse can buck without putting its head down as in these videos
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=022HXQylV84
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R2InPOItBw
> Its also something you'd want to use long term because there are a lot times when you wouldn't want to be restricting the head that much even
> Its not taking into account why the horse is bucking or that its likely to be used as a quick breaking gadget that leaves big holes in the horse's pre. ridden training


This ^^^ That bridle won't prevent this and could escalate the situation besides giving the rider a false sense of security. 

Or this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=26&v=UyqG-YBekJA


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> When the horse's head goes down, it engages the cable on the poll, makes the horse uncomfortable and they put their head back up.


Oh right, seems I got the opposite idea. If it does that, can definitely see how it works. But... 

With Anita's further info... Squeezing ears with a wire cable?? & if it does prevent a horse putting its head down at all... Eek! Tho I'm not sure about that last - looks like its connected to reins so the rider could put as much or as little pressure as wanted... Or, in the heat of the moment, too much or without well timed release. 

Yup, I think i'd stick to a grassrein setup if a tool were needed to aid 'retraining'


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

loosie said:


> Oh right, seems I got the opposite idea. If it does that, can definitely see how it works. But...
> 
> With Anita's further info... Squeezing ears with a wire cable?? & if it does prevent a horse putting its head down at all... Eek! Tho I'm not sure about that last - looks like its connected to reins so the rider could put as much or as little pressure as wanted... Or, in the heat of the moment, too much or without well timed release.
> 
> Yup, I think i'd stick to a grassrein setup if a tool were needed to aid 'retraining'


It squeezes the ears and the rider is supposed to wrap it around the saddle horn...no release unless you unwrap it. Imagine the poor horse trying to go up a hillside. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=103&v=7A29HOXT3Pw


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Having had quite a bit of experience with bucking horses, there is bucking and there is bucking. 

My current horse bucks like the horse in the video when his stifles lock. And quite possibly the horse in the video has some physical problem like that. No special devices are needed if the horse is like that. You will note the rider is able to stay on and ride through, and the horse is not panicking.

It's a common misconception that horses need to have their heads down to buck. However, if you have a horse that really bucks - meaning, they don't just buck and move on but they get into an explosive pattern like a rodeo horse, anything you can do to keep them from moving the head and neck freely will help keep the bucking down to a manageable level where you can stay on and train the horse through it. 

Having ridden through a lot of bucks, and been launched from quite a few, I've noted that if the horse gets his head down between his legs and throws his back way up, you're not going to stay on for more than two or three cycles in a regular saddle. For a horse like this, keeping the head up is going to be a high priority.











> (@Anitaanne) The device teaches a horse not to lower its head, a concept totally in opposition to working a horse correctly and allowing the horse to reach down. Also forcing a horse to work hollow, head up, llama neck..


A horse can be worked through bucking if it happens from fear or an emotional problem. I wouldn't worry about the long term with a temporary device that doesn't engage unless the rider uses it as the horse is bucking. If you have a horse that explodes into bucking, you are wondering if the horse will be rideable at all, not working on having them use their body properly. It's a serious issue that must be resolved, and if you can't the horse is going to have bigger problems.

Ideally, a horse will never buck. But there are some horses that will learn this response and need more help to learn not to do it.

Edited to add: But I'd never use such a device as a teaching tool, or preventative tool, but only consider it as a remedial tool for a horse that had a serious bucking problem.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The company is not advertising it as a temporary device, they state the horse should be ridden with it all the time. 


The company also advertises it as a fast way to train a horse to saddle. 


And say it is ok to use with a tie-down(!) that would prevent all movement for a horse. 


I can just picture some rank beginner riding a barely started horse thinking this get-up is going to keep them safe. A horse may not be able to give a rodeo style buck in it, but that doesn't mean it will stop them from bucking or crow hopping and a beginner is not going to be able to sit and ride it out. 


This device is squeezing the base of a horse's ears with a metal cable if the horse lowers the head. How can that be a good thing?? I don't understand...but if one wants to make their horse ear-shy, this is the tool to do it! A person comes at the horse with this get-up after it hurts him and I would fully expect that horse to be a real PIA to bridle in a very short amount of time! 


JMO


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

For a rank 'dirty bucker' this might be enough of a correction to convince the horse that his little stunt won't work anymore. For a horse bucking from fear or pain, this will make things worse.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

One final concern. I copied the following right off of their website under the FAQs

"*Would this be helpful for my grandparents who are too old to get bucked off? What about children?

Absolutely.
We’ve had many testimonials about people who have quit riding because of concerns about the dangers of riding a horse. BuckBuster Tack will help reduce the likelihood of bucking.
BuckBuster Tack increases peace of mind with children, novices, and elderly riders"*


Wonder how long it will take for someone to sue this company after a child, novice or elderly rider gets injured because their horse reacted in fear and panic from the ear pain this product caused??


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Well that's just stupid. As if bucking is the only way people get hurt by horses. 
Only experienced people should be trying to fix bucking, and there is no product that will "prevent" bucking. An experienced person may find the product useful, but only along with the timing and feel required to show the horse another way without causing claustrophobia or panic.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Or try to run from the pressure, or spin, or any number of terrified responses. I have ridden several very talented horses that can buck with their head up.
> 
> The thing operates by squeezing a horse's ears with a wire cable, so at least good to hear it is not placing a cable at the horse's poll...
> 
> The device teaches a horse not to lower its head, a concept totally in opposition to working a horse correctly and allowing the horse to reach down. Also forcing a horse to work hollow, head up, llama neck...


I completely disagree with this. Not what you're saying of course, but look at the picture. The wire/cable is not in contact with the horse so the only squeezing is with a broad piece of leather.

Also any squeezing is at the rider's discretion. The rider has full control of when the device is activated and how much pressure is put on it.

For the right horse with the right (and extremely skilled) rider I can see a purpose. I doubt I would have the skill to ride a horse acting up properly and safely and be able to activate a separate device properly and safely while doing so!

I think the biggest problem is that most horses and rider combos (with a bucking problem) are NOT "right" and this will end up like the extreme bits pro barrel racers use, a very specific tool that clueless people decide they need to since they are "barrel racing" and end up yanking their poorly trained horse around with a corkscrew gag combo bit. Misuse is the problem here, as well as it being very specific (figure out WHY the horse is bucking and address that and make sure the horse will respond well to the device and not, say, rear). I think lots of "yahoos" will throw it on every horse that bucks once and yank around on it. But that's a human problem and not one with the device.

I would likely never use it myself or recommend it, it IS flawed as it's would likely NOT be appropriate in most situations while being hard to use properly, but I don't think that description is fair at all, it's not a torture device and won't have any effect on a horse working properly or not learning/being allowed to lower it's head. (Assuming it's used properly). What it should do is IF the horse is putting it's head down to buck the rider can apply the appropriate amount of pressure to bring the horses head back up allowing the rider to safely control the behavior and hopefully redirect/train it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> It squeezes the ears and the rider is supposed to wrap it around the saddle horn...no release unless you unwrap it. Imagine the poor horse trying to go up a hillside.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=103&v=7A29HOXT3Pw


OK yes I do see that they recommend attaching it to the saddle. But still, it's not putting constant pressure nor preventing the horse from moving properly or normally. It will prevent the horse from say throwing his head down to rub his legs (bugs), but not normal riding movement. The horses pictured don't seem too bothered...

I would think it would work better IF a rider was able to hold it.

Again, you'll have to show me where the metal is directly squeezing the ears. I don't think there is any pain involved unless the horse suddenly slams into it for some reason (same with a bit..)

I'm with @gottatrot, it's not great but it might have an application. And it's an important point if you have a horse that really rodeo bucks, that's it. If that's the problem you have to fix the problem, or never ride the horse. That first horse that was bucking, the rider had control and rode it well, now say she has no reins (equivalent of horse has it's head between its knees) do you think it would have gone so smoothly and ended with a laugh?

I agree that it's a horrible idea waiting to happen, but I think the PROPER idea isn't too bad.

Oh, and again, the horse can move it's head around fine just not throw it down between it's knees- it's not like its set so the horse can only move a few inches in either direction without severe pain...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> ...The device teaches a horse not to lower its head, a concept totally in opposition to working a horse correctly and allowing the horse to reach down. Also forcing a horse to work hollow, head up, llama neck...


It is adjustable, so you can decide how far they can lower their heads without it engaging. Also, a horse raising its head ought not cause it to hollow out, or a lot of top dressage horses are hollow when competing.

As with many things, it may depend. A horse who is bucking to get his rider's attention - "Can you hear me NOW?" bucks - needs to have the bucks briefly 'ignored' and then the problem solved. That's Bandit when he bucks. He's just trying to get my attention - and his bucks aren't very violent. A horse who bucks as a means of refusing something needs to find out it doesn't work. A horse who bucks like this probably hasn't changed the head to saddle geometry enough for this device to help:










Reno Rodeo Fifth Performance ? Bucking Horses Rise to Occasion at Reno Rodeo
​Not sure I'd buy the device if I had a bucking horse. It might give the rider an extra half-second to prepare for the buck, or reduce the power of some bucks. The website does exaggerate, and it sure isn't something very many horses need.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> One final concern. I copied the following right off of their website under the FAQs
> 
> "*Would this be helpful for my grandparents who are too old to get bucked off? What about children?
> 
> ...


To be fair since I seem to be playing devil's advocate, I don't think they are saying to put an old lady on a bucking horse because this makes it safe, I think it's saying that it will give a weak or nervous rider added peace of mind which is true (though not a reason to use a gimmick..).

I must say, if I invented a product like this I would be very careful about what my target audience was.... but money talks I guess.

I don't think there would be much more fear and panic caused by ear pain then there is with a properly used stud chain (wrapped around the halter), in fact I'm guessing less. I think the bigger concern is WHY the horse is bucking and this device amplifying that (horse is already afraid and trapped feeling, obviously the littlest thing will make it worse). I'm sure most quiet horses would simply quietly lift their head up if accidentally hitting this with no negative reaction.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The cable squeezes the ears, it is in the description. The rider doesn't control the pressure, the lines are connected to the saddle horn or strap if hornless saddle. 

If the horse puts the head down their ears are squeezed by the cable. It is explained in the video "How it Works". The leather ear piece is there to hold the cable in the "release of tension" position when the horse holds its head up. 

This thing is not advertised to "skilled horse trainers" its target buyers are the ones without any training ability; elderly, children and novices.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

IMO it is a gimmick, a way to give people a false sense of security. 

If this thing was adjusted enough to prevent a horse from bucking, the lines would have to be very short and the horse would have to be hollow with his head in the air. 

If the gadget is adjusted enough where the horse is able to engage in normal movement with head free to help balance going up and downhill, then the gadget would not engage in time to prevent or even lessen a buck. 

JMO


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> To be fair since I seem to be playing devil's advocate, I don't think they are saying to put an old lady on a bucking horse because this makes it safe, I think it's saying that it will give a weak or nervous rider added peace of mind which is true (though not a reason to use a gimmick..).
> 
> .



False sense of security



Yogiwick said:


> I must say, if I invented a product like this I would be very careful about what my target audience was.... but money talks I guess.


I am morally opposed to someone preying on someone's fear to make a buck. 




Yogiwick said:


> I don't think there would be much more fear and panic caused by ear pain then there is with a properly used stud chain (wrapped around the halter), in fact I'm guessing less. I think the bigger concern is WHY the horse is bucking and this device amplifying that (horse is already afraid and trapped feeling, obviously the littlest thing will make it worse). I'm sure most quiet horses would simply quietly lift their head up if accidentally hitting this with no negative reaction.


Don't know too many people who ride with a stud chain.

If the horse is quiet, why would someone be putting a device to prevent bucking on the horse? Oh yeah, because *they are afraid the horse will buck*...this one of my big objections to this gadget. People are going to put it on horses that never buck because it will make them feel safer. Thus causing a problem in a horse that didn't have a problem to begin with. 

IMO the people that would be interested in buying and using this thing are not people that search out ways to improve their riding and their understanding of horses. 

The target audience seems to be people that have no interest in learning why their horse is bucking, they just want to stop it. We all know these people, they are one that buys a $10 bridle with a curb bit attached and a $100 used saddle and don't have any idea if either fit the horse. 


These people aren't going to know or care if the horse is lowering its head to scratch his nose on his leg. They aren't going to know or care that the horse is uncomfortable, and that that ill fitting saddle and bridle is causing the horse to act up. 


What happens next? The horse is in pain and punished when being ridden. Next step is he is hard to catch and it takes three people to put the bridle on. 


Finally the horse is sold as a difficult horse, when his only problem was being owned by idiots. In the past I have rehabbed a lot of nice horses bought very cheaply because some idiot didn't know anything about reading a horse and most likely didn't care. 


I have no respect for the people selling this thing. IMO it is not helping humans or horses to improve. 


Y'all go on with your debate


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Valid points on all sides for me. I can see it being used as a harmful thing, and I can see it as potentially slightly useful. I can disagree with how it is marketed, and I can think it might be OK in the right hands. I'm going to call this "gray" tack. LOL.
If I saw someone using it poorly, I'd probably move it into the "black" tack area of my mind.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll delete the screenshot below in a few weeks. Don't want to clutter up my photo account too much. This is the halter version but it gives a good idea of what goes on:










​I wouldn't really call it a pain device, since the HORSE controls how much pressure develops. It has the "yuck" factor. But I think a lot of tack has the 'yuck factor' - nose bands, martingales, etc. Maybe I just haven't met enough horses...​ 
In theory, it might help with Bandit's "Can you hear me now" bucks. We're down to about 2/year. Maybe less. When I first got him, he would also sometimes do "But I wanna" bucks or "You can't make me" bucks, which caused some heated discussions. I don't remember the last time he did one of those. But in his case, his buck starts with a sudden lunge of the head down. I don't have a lot of slack in the reins, but the reins are kept loose in my hand. A device like this MIGHT give me an extra 1/4 - 1/2 second to respond. So...maybe it would help some.

I won't make assumptions about who will buy one. I'm guessing few professionals would. About a year after I got him, a lifelong rider rode Bandit out with the others. He got pushy with Bandit and Bandit managed to toss him on to the wrong side of the saddle horn. When his 200 lbs landed on Bandit's neck, Bandit froze. He hadn't expected THAT! It gave the guy a chance to shove off Bandit's neck and get back in the saddle.

I'm guessing the typical buyer would be someone with a horse like Bandit. A horse who knows how to buck. Who has done so in the past. But who bucks intermittently. Kind of like having a bucking strap on your saddle, or bucking rolls - neither of which ever did me any good, but I tried them. (PS: I think Bandit's last buck was sometime last summer. And since I'm editing, just want to say I'm glad I can now post comments in 'classic' mode of the forum!)

At $250+, it seems pretty expensive. For @*freeranger* : What is it that has you thinking about buying? Perhaps there is a cheaper or more effective solution to your problem, if you care to share what is going on.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Considering how sensitive that area of a horses head is and the fact that it causes enough pressure to make a horse unable to put its head down to buck then it must class as a 'pain' device of sorts and as its 'fixed' I'd be really worried about what would happen if a horse was to trip.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I had a big gelding once that someone had tried to 'buck out' judging by the spur marks on his sides from shoulder to flank that you could see when he was wet or sweaty. Because of that, he learned that he could buck, and that he could buck hard. Every now and then, out of the blue, he'd bog his head and turn into a Kesler bronc. Wasn't really a rhyme or reason to it, he'd just do it. This may have been the ticket to stop that little stunt... other than that, he was a great horse. I kept him until he died at 34, and week before he passed away, he tried to take off bucking when a bird flew out of a bush as we ambled up the driveway bareback to get the mail.

A friend has a bay mare that will dump you if you don't ride her every day. Ride her daily, she's awesome. Skip a couple of days, and she'll buck, and she's really good at it. She'll slam her head down between her knees and yank the reins out of your hands no matter what type of bit you have on her, bellow, and start bucking high, wide and handsome. If she dumps you, she'll stand right over top of you and keep on bucking.... I honestly don't know why he keeps her. Probably because she is just so nice to ride when you do... she's like a cadillac... and if he sold her, she'd get someone hurt for sure, so the options are that he keeps her and tries not to die, or he puts a bullet in her head. I do wonder what this type of mare would do with a device like that... it would either stop her in her tracks, or she'd go over backward. He's a good trainer and can't train this out of her, and she's dumped the half-dozen other trainers who have said "it's only a training issue, just teach her to disengage"... yeah, she disengages just fine, but she's so athletic, she can do it four feet off the ground with her heels over her ears, too..... I do wonder if he's seen this little gadget.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> False sense of security
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said initially. I don't think the problem here is the device specifically but human nature. There ARE people like this who will find a way to be like this regardless of what is sold to them. THEN as a result you get the people who know it's wrong who are equally clueless and jump on the "all bits are bad" "riding is bad" "stalls are bad" "turnout is bad" etc etc.

There are SO many examples either of devices or techniques that DO have a place in specific instances by experienced professionals that if only used that way can be very beneficial, but if (and when, again human nature) they are not can be extremely abusive.

My barrel racing example earlier- if a top level rider on a well trained barrel horse goes around on a loose rein with a wire gag combo (whatever you callems!) is that REALLY a torture device? The horse is happy, the bit is working as INTENDED (tiny corrections by educated hands). Same with a spade bit. Absolutely a huge potential for misuse and abuse when not used as intended.

I can think of several categories of people.

People who actually know what they are talking about and what they don't know.
People who do not but think they do.
People who do not and don't pretend to.

Unfortunately many people fall in the middle category, and while I don't accept abuse I have a much kinder outlook towards someone who doesn't know better and IS genuinely trying then someone who just doesn't care because they are an expert.

My issue is with the "torture device" label, it just sounds an awful lots like the "all bits are bad" stuff. Is the problem really the device, or any device? Even if something IS a "torture device" (uncommon, but..some of the "for example" bits I've seen...) people who know what they are doing won't use it.

And yes, this device is marketed in a way that WILL make it be misused. The OTHER human condition- $$$$.



gottatrot said:


> Valid points on all sides for me. I can see it being used as a harmful thing, and I can see it as potentially slightly useful. I can disagree with how it is marketed, and I can think it might be OK in the right hands. I'm going to call this "gray" tack. LOL.
> If I saw someone using it poorly, I'd probably move it into the "black" tack area of my mind.


This. It made me laugh but sums it up pretty well.

Thanks for the pic @bsms, that's about what I expected and I don't think would cause pain but pressure. Definitely not enough to make a horse headshy or teach them to not put their head down (aside from to the point of this engaging) or cause any issues DIRECTLY related to the tack. And good point that by being fixed the horse can control it and not the rider. I'll stand by what I said above, has a purpose (by a professional dealing with the right problem horse), definitely has a potential for misuse and very poorly marketed towards that misuse. I bet most of the owners of one of these do NOT need it and should probably not have it.

I'm all for fixing the human condition, but not that simple unfortunately :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> I don't think the problem here is the device specifically but human nature.


Always thought that was precisely the prob with communism personally - its a fantastic ideology... If only humans didn't get involved!


----------



## ValerieR (Jun 28, 2018)

Personally, I wouldn't touch this thing with a 10 foot pole and here's why: 
1) The brace that is the bucking is a symptom of something. I'm not one to jump on the "he's in pain" bandwagon but you might check that out so you can be sure. I would bet that the earlier signs were there before but that it took him snapping in half for it to really get your attention. No big deal, it happens. As a general rule, horses who aren't forward tend to buck. When they're engaged and moving forward, they don't have near the ability to bunch up and break in half. You have to be proactive when riding a horse who has a vice like this and recognize that it's probably human created. When you're riding him, get busier than a cat burying crap and keep his mind occupied so he doesn't feel like he needs to get into trouble. Spend some serious time figuring out what could have caused it before you go in and work on it. 
2) It's a gimmick. Gimmicks aren't made to fix problems, they're made to hide them and/or create new problems so the company can sell you the next gimmick. They're not on your team because their business relies on you having problems. I would bet my very humble bank account that if you buy this sucker and it works while it's on, he'll either find a way to buck with it on or he'll buck the second you take it off. To that end, this thing is ugly, do you really want to ride around with it for the rest of foreveror get bucked off if you leave it home? 
3) I don't know what you're planning on doing with this horse, but this is going to brace him up. The way it levers down at the poll is really going to deaden him up to fine tuned rein action later in his life. I personally start some colts and show in the ranch classes when I have the money, with the goal of making my personal horse into a traditional finished bridle horse. When I first put that mare in the hackamore about a year ago, I found the BIGGEST brace in her poll joint because I had missed a few things in the snaffle that prevented me from being able to roll her poll joint effectively on the left side. Totally screwed us up to the point that I had to spend another 3 months in the snaffle to fix it, and this mare had spent her entire career to that point in a smooth sweet iron snaffle. It would blow your mind how easy it is to screw up their ability to understand finesse, and this will do it. If you ever want to do anything fancy or be able to ride in one hand, this is a hard "no".
4) I have news for you, he'll still turn you into a lawn dart with this thing strapped to his head if he truly believes that's his move. Quite honestly it looks like you might get him flipping over if he feels too restrained in it. I've seen and/or ridden horses that can buck with their head up in the air, head around so they could lick my boot, with a foot tied up, you name it. They want you off bad enough, you're coming off. You're better off figuring out what's actually going on and adjusting to fit the horse than you are buying the new latest gimmick. Consult a professional, get yourself a helmet and a saddle with a cheyenne roll and figure it out or let someone else climb up there if you don't think you can handle it. There's not an ounce of shame in keeping yourself safe and asking for help. Don't get yourself hurt, but if you can help him get past it you'll be a much better hand for having done it. Good luck to you!

Edit for one more comment: THIS IS FROM THEIR WEBSITE 


"Would this be helpful for my grandparents who are too old to get bucked off? What about children?

Absolutely.
We’ve had many testimonials about people who have quit riding because of concerns about the dangers of riding a horse. BuckBuster Tack will help reduce the likelihood of bucking.
BuckBuster Tack increases peace of mind with children, novices, and elderly riders"

Is this company seriously suggesting it's kosher to put granny up on some outlaw, provided she's got her handy dandy Buckmaster?? Yikes. Nope, spend that money on help from a competent professional.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

SilverMaple said:


> A friend has a bay mare that will dump you if you don't ride her every day. Ride her daily, she's awesome. Skip a couple of days, and she'll buck, and she's really good at it. She'll slam her head down between her knees and yank the reins out of your hands no matter what type of bit you have on her, bellow, and start bucking high, wide and handsome. If she dumps you, she'll stand right over top of you and keep on bucking.... I honestly don't know why he keeps her. Probably because she is just so nice to ride when you do... she's like a cadillac... and if he sold her, she'd get someone hurt for sure, so the options are that he keeps her and tries not to die, or he puts a bullet in her head. I do wonder what this type of mare would do with a device like that... it would either stop her in her tracks, or she'd go over backward. He's a good trainer and can't train this out of her, and she's dumped the half-dozen other trainers who have said "it's only a training issue, just teach her to disengage"... yeah, she disengages just fine, but she's so athletic, she can do it four feet off the ground with her heels over her ears, too..... I do wonder if he's seen this little gadget.



I do believe I'd be contacting a rodeo contractor. Yeehaw!:falloff:


----------

